# ATV recomendations



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

so , i have never owned, my own ATV, but i think its in the cards for this year

please keep the following in mind:

1 needs to be less than 48 inches wide, to travel down side walks

2. needs to do at least 35 mph, in the snow , with a plow, and 100 lbs of weight on it, plus operator

3. i would like to be able to put a plow, and winch lift set up...so it needs an electrical system to support that 

4. budget... who isnt on one... this will be a used machine... 

so what is the smallest size, or CC that you would go with , im not looing to plow parking lots, or psuch through 12 inches of snow... most of the time, it will be plowing 4 inches or less, larger snows will be plowed mulitple times. it my assumtion , that before you ran out of : motor power" and stalled the motor, you would lose traction and be spinning the tires., so whats the smallest that i can plow effectivly with?


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm running a 2007 Arctic Cat 650 H1 with a 60" plow, out the door with plow was $6400. My neighbor plows with an older 90's Arctic Cat 300 and a 48" plow, his does surprisingly well for only having 300cc's. But with the smaller displcement you will be sacrificing top end, his will run maybe 30 WOT vs mine at 65 WOT. I personally will own nothing but AC, neighbor has a Polaris and in the 5 months he's had it it's been in the shop for 2 month, also when it comes to traction I can do in 2WD what he needs 4WD to do. Biggest issue with AC you may have on sidewalks is the rear diff is not "open" it is basically spooled so when you turn you will get wheel scrub whereas the Polaris has an open diff and computer controlled 4WD. Opinions on ATV's are like belly buttons, everyone has one. I would try and sit on/ride as many as you can to see what your most confortable on, I sat on/rode Honda, Kawi, 'Zuki, Polaris, Can Am and Arctic Cat. The only one I was comfortable riding is the Cat due to sitting posture, handeling and control location. It was also the biggest in stature out of all of them.


----------



## ddierking (Aug 15, 2008)

The same reason I bought my Suzuki 400 Eiger. I was told by the guy I bought it from that he bought it because the salesman told him he sees more polaris's in the shop. I am not dogging the polaris line by any means. My brother-in-law plows with a 2WD 300 Kawasaki and does ok, but I think a 400 4x4 utility would be the minium, thats what I will be using this winter. I just got a 54" warn plow in the mail. Good luck.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a kawasaki and it is great! Suzuki's are nice and Arctic cats are great quads also! imo Sounds like you would need in the 400cc range


----------



## justwheelit (Aug 28, 2008)

id agree a 400 would be a minimum myself id go with a yamaha kodiak 450 and get a winch with it (you can get them for 70 bucks most of the time) and id look at rockymountainatv.com they have everything you need for snowplowing
now if width wasnt a problem id buy a yamaha rhino, or a polaris ranger 700, you can put 500lbs in the back and a snowblower and go anywhere


----------

